# how do these guys look??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty decent for 1"......?? Kept these back to have some bigger


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

whoa!!!

Nice haul man


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Nice looking fish Mas! How long did it take for yours to get that big? Mine seem like they are taking forever to get big enough to sell.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> Nice looking fish Mas! How long did it take for yours to get that big? Mine seem like they are taking forever to get big enough to sell.
> [snapback]1183953[/snapback]​


thanks guys, those are 2 monthes old 1" or so....I would call these quarter size...Usually you can sell at nickel size, Iv been having batches on average every 4 days, this is one batch I wanted to try to get a little bigger size, this one did very well, one of my best so far.....

I wanted everybody to comment, but I also wanted to make sure hollywood, and nub saw this, since those guys are the big numbers producers, this one is small compared to those guys with their 800-900+ batches....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

A good sign is that they still have both eyes and few fin nips. Increase daily feeding and keep up on water change. Other than that the 500+ batches will come with time.







Good work Matt!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> A good sign is that they still have both eyes and few fin nips. Increase daily feeding and keep up on water change. Other than that the 500+ batches will come with time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Arnold, all your tips have helped me along the way, Iv got a few younger batches looking really really good, my goal is a 1000 fry from one batch to saleable size....


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking GREAT Matt! I think you've got this down now. Those larger batches to saleable size will happen REAL soon from the looks of things. The batch in my moms 55 gal looks similar to yours, and I think I have 200 fish from 1-1.5 inches. I had some LFS's ask for larger , so I grew some out. I had to start feeding 2-3 times a day to keep their eyes and fins in good shape.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Good stuff mas thats awesome looking. Im still having trouble with mine. Nubs sponge filter idea didnt work at all. neither did the melafix idea.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Good stuff mas thats awesome looking. Im still having trouble with mine. Nubs sponge filter idea didnt work at all. neither did the melafix idea.
> [snapback]1188291[/snapback]​


It wasn't an "idea" Slim. I never have any real problems, and I can be very sloppy at times! Try this, have a fry tank running with extra filtration and cycle it with other fish. I usually have a fry tank with larger fry that can be added to another fry tank, this frees up a CYCLED fry tank. I them put in the new eggs/wigglers and there is never a problem, such as cloudy water or large amounts of dead fry. I think mashunter does the same thing. Keep trying , it will get easier!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pics and fish Matt.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow thats so awsome


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff mas thats awesome looking. Im still having trouble with mine. Nubs sponge filter idea didnt work at all. neither did the melafix idea.
> ...


Yes this is what I do, I have 2 smaller aqua clear hang ons, and two penguin 330, these are for larger fry, I have 14 sponge filters that are always running, I keep one of the penguin 330 on my parent tank, it is loaded with just the sponges from sponge filters, if I am in a situation where I dont need some sponge filters, I take the sponge and keep it in the penguin 330 thats running on the parent tank, when I need them again, they are cycled.

I have 7 fry tanks right now, this week 2 will be sold, those hang on filters will go back on the parent tank, when the next batch comes sponges will be removed from the hang ons, they will be cycled already.

Those smaller fry, you gotta get the crap out of their tank, clean clean clean....


----------

